# Nikon D7000 High ISO samples



## shaunly

Are my eyes really seeing this.... D7000 high ISO looks amazing. Can't believe this is coming from a cropped sensor with 16MP. 

some site let you DL the NEF files too

Links:
Nikon D7000, primo contatto e primi scatti - Hardware Upgrade - Il sito italiano sulla tecnologia - www.hwupgrade.it

www.fotografie.fr &bull; View topic - From PhotoKina2010-D7000 (very-)high iso samples

Picasa Web Albums - janrosseel - photokina 2010

Nikon Day - D7000 à 12800ISO | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Flickr: NIKON D7000 CLUB


----------



## SrBiscuit

want!


----------



## Markw

Woah!  those are amazing for 16mp on a DX camera!  Hell, theyre good for any camera, but especially one with these specs.

Mark


----------



## rainking

WOW Amazing!!!!


----------



## ghache

even at iso 6400 it looks really decent. nice


----------



## FotoFantastic

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cfusionpm

Very nice!  Would like to see some actual night shots.


----------



## Kalemine

Woah, I really want one!


----------



## cnutco

I like!


----------



## Sachphotography

I have to say that the grain looks great. It is looking more and more like film with each upgrade. I am very excited to see the future of things to come.


----------



## MrLogic

cfusionpm said:


> Would like to see some actual night shots.



Yeah. 

These pictures don't say much. Very bright light and high-end glass. People are setting themselves up to be disappointed, IMO.


----------



## shaunly

MrLogic said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see some actual night shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> These pictures don't say much. Very bright light and high-end glass. People are setting themselves up to be disappointed, IMO.
Click to expand...


Uhh yea it does. It means that your able to shoot with much faster shutter speed. It means that ISO 800, 1250, 1600, 3200 are very clean so that you can make high quality photos. 

High ISO doesn't mean it's only for shooting candle light only. If your shooting indoor at kids running around, even with good light, you still want higher iso to shoot at very fast speed. If you ever experience the luxury of being able to shoot with ISO at this level then you would know how tremendously useful it is.

Then again, if you only shot studios and always have control lighting then yes, this means nothing to you.


----------



## MrLogic

shaunly said:


> MrLogic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see some actual night shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> These pictures don't say much. Very bright light and high-end glass. People are setting themselves up to be disappointed, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhh yea it does. It means that your able to shoot with much faster shutter speed. It means that ISO 800, 1250, 1600, 3200 are very clean so that you can make high quality photos.
> 
> High ISO doesn't mean it's only for shooting candle light only. If your shooting indoor at kids running around, even with good light, you still want higher iso to shoot at very fast speed. If you ever experience the luxury of being able to shoot with ISO at this level then you would know how tremendously useful it is.
Click to expand...


 @ "if you ever experience the luxury of being able to shoot with ISO at this level" 



Anyway. You're missing the point. Even cameras that produce horrible noise at ISO 1600 under most conditions, can look quite good in bright light. Nothing wrong with wanting to see some actual night shots.


----------



## chipbu

this sound promising. But I what is the retail price in UK? Anyone know?


----------



## Neil S.

I have been looking at the specs, and I can say 100% that this will be the new "best crop body".

It has got it all, literally! WOW!

Canon will have their work cut out for them when this hits the market.

Is the AF-F thing fast video focus, and not slow like the AF that Canon uses on the 7D? If so Nikon will have the best video by far now...


----------



## cfusionpm

Neil S. said:


> I have been looking at the specs, and I can say 100% that this will be the new "best crop body".


 
Don't sell yourself short so easily! 

Under similarly well-lit situations, the 7D also looks quite nice at 6400:

click for 100% crop (imageshack wouldn't let me upload a 7mb JPG, so the full size is a cropped portion of the middle): 




Granted, there's still a slight trade off of grain vs smear.  I noticed in the D7000 samples a lot of detail looks smeared or fuzzy, even if the grain looks smoother or more "film like."

Though I would be very interested in seeing how their full time autofocus works in video mode. That's really the deal-breaker in every DSLR right now for any kind of practical use of video.


----------



## Neil S.

cfusionpm said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the specs, and I can say 100% that this will be the new "best crop body".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short so easily!
> 
> Under similarly well-lit situations, the 7D also looks quite nice at 6400:
> 
> click for 100% crop (imageshack wouldn't let me upload a 7mb JPG, so the full size is a cropped portion of the middle):
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/5909/img70463.jpg
> 
> Granted, there's still a slight trade off of grain vs smear. I noticed in the D7000 samples a lot of detail looks smeared or fuzzy, even if the grain looks smoother or more "film like."
> 
> Though I would be very interested in seeing how their full time autofocus works in video mode. That's really the deal-breaker in every DSLR right now for any kind of practical use of video.
Click to expand...

 
Het Matt,

I was talking about overall, not only the Iso performance.

Did you read the specs? 

Its got a fancy new metering system, that I am sure is far better than the 7D's.

Constant focus 1080p video, which would be a big plus for me.

The Active D-lighting thing, that is like built in HDR for preventing blown highlights/shadows (I think).

Its a lot cheaper than the 7D.

Dont get me wrong, I think the 7D is one of the best DSLRs ever made for the money, and I love mine.

Just sayin.


----------



## cfusionpm

Neil S. said:


> Het Matt,
> 
> I was talking about overall, not only the Iso performance.
> 
> Did you read the specs?
> 
> Its got a fancy new metering system, that I am sure is far better than the 7D's.
> 
> Constant focus 1080p video, which would be a big plus for me.
> 
> The Active D-lighting thing, that is like built in HDR for preventing blown highlights/shadows (I think).
> 
> Its a lot cheaper than the 7D.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I think the 7D is one of the best DSLRs ever made for the money, and I love mine.
> 
> Just sayin.


Well to be honest, I've really never had problems with any metering system in any of my cameras.  And considering I shoot about 95-99% of the time in Av mode, I rely a lot on metering.   So how much better this new system is..... is kind of moot to me.  And as I understand it, Active D Lighting (while cool) isn't much more than in-camera contrast processing.  In this link that explains it, I don't think the second image looks "better."  It looks too dark in the shadows and unaturally bright on the rooftop.  The constant focus for video looks very, VERY nice though.  I wish Canon had something like that.  Perhaps in a firmware update for faster, real-time contrast-detection focus?

Don't get me wrong though, I think this D7000 is a great little camera, and a significant step forward from the D90.  I may call it the best crop camera _for the price_, but not overall. :thumbup:


----------



## prodigy2k7

Neil S. said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  have been looking at the specs, and I can say 100% that this will be  the new "best crop body".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short so easily!
> 
> Under similarly well-lit situations, the 7D also looks quite nice at 6400:
> 
> click for 100% crop (imageshack wouldn't let me upload a 7mb JPG, so the full size is a cropped portion of the middle):
> 
> 
> Granted, there's still a slight trade off of grain vs smear. I noticed  in the D7000 samples a lot of detail looks smeared or fuzzy, even if the  grain looks smoother or more "film like."
> 
> Though I would be very interested in seeing how their full time  autofocus works in video mode. That's really the deal-breaker in every  DSLR right now for any kind of practical use of video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Het Matt,
> 
> I was talking about overall, not only the Iso performance.
> 
> Did you read the specs?
> *
> Its got a fancy new metering system, that I am sure is far better than the 7D's.*
> 
> Constant focus 1080p video, which would be a big plus for me.
> 
> The Active D-lighting thing, that is like built in HDR for preventing blown highlights/shadows (I think).
> 
> Its a lot cheaper than the 7D.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I think the 7D is one of the best DSLRs ever made for the money, and I love mine.
> 
> Just sayin.
Click to expand...


The 7D also has a fancy metering system. D7000 is just catching up 

Sure those pictures look nice when sized very small. When you look at 100% they aren't "WOW" or "amazing". They look normal to me, very comparable to the 7D.

D7000 has 39 focus points, 9 cross-type. 7D has 19 focus points, all are cross-type. 7D has 8 FPS over 6 FPS.

Wonder if Nikon's video quality has caught up with Canon's yet. AF-F is a nice feature.

megapixel difference isnt even worth mentioning.

Although I do think the new AF system of the 7D is superior, better for sports.

I think I would still get the 7D over the D7000 even if it costs a few extra bucks, lets find out.


----------



## Derrel

cfusionpm said:


> Neil S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the specs, and I can say 100% that this will be the new "best crop body".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short so easily!
> 
> Under similarly well-lit situations, the 7D also looks quite nice at 6400:
> 
> click for 100% crop (imageshack wouldn't let me upload a 7mb JPG, so the full size is a cropped portion of the middle):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, there's still a slight trade off of grain vs smear.  I noticed in the D7000 samples a lot of detail looks smeared or fuzzy, even if the grain looks smoother or more "film like."
> 
> Though I would be very interested in seeing how their full time autofocus works in video mode. That's really the deal-breaker in every DSLR right now for any kind of practical use of video.
Click to expand...













Speaking of fuzzy detail...there's almost NO fine detail anywhere to be found in this scene, or these 100 percent image crops. How about a challenging subject that can show how little detail is actually being resolved? I mean, Canon image quality has often been described as "plastic" when it comes to noise reduction issues--and you're showing us an image of literally, plastic figurines as some sort of evidence? Are you trying to be tongue in cheek, Matt?


----------



## Sw1tchFX

We just got the D3100 today in the store and with these two cameras there is one thing for certain, the new nikon cameras at High ISO look alot _different_ than they did before.


----------



## cfusionpm

Derrel said:


> Speaking of fuzzy detail...there's almost NO fine detail anywhere to be found in this scene, or these 100 percent image crops. How about a challenging subject that can show how little detail is actually being resolved?


 
Compared to the sample in the first link for 6400, yes I believe my 7D resolves more detail:











Source: Hardware Upgrade - Il sito italiano sulla tecnologia - www.hwupgrade.it from this link of samples: Nikon D7000, primo contatto e primi scatti - Hardware Upgrade - Il sito italiano sulla tecnologia - www.hwupgrade.it


----------



## MrLogic

cfusionpm said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fuzzy detail...there's almost NO fine detail anywhere to be found in this scene, or these 100 percent image crops. How about a challenging subject that can show how little detail is actually being resolved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the sample in the first link for 6400, yes I believe my 7D resolves more detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Hardware Upgrade - Il sito italiano sulla tecnologia - www.hwupgrade.it from this link of samples: Nikon D7000, primo contatto e primi scatti - Hardware Upgrade - Il sito italiano sulla tecnologia - www.hwupgrade.it
Click to expand...



In case some of you missed it: those were taken with the horrible 18-200 :thumbdown: Even the ISO 800 shot in that link looks way too soft at full size. 

What lens did _you_ use, though? Let me guess, the new 70-200 f/2.8? edit: just checked the EXIF. 



I see what you did there. Nice try, though!


----------



## Derrel

MrLogic said:


> In case some of you missed it: those were taken with the horrible 18-200 :thumbdown: Even the ISO 800 shot in that link looks way too soft at full size.
> 
> What lens did _you_ use, though? Let me guess, the new 70-200 f/2.8? edit: just checked the EXIF.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there. Nice try, though!



Yes...nice try. Covering a very small area versus a much larger area...always makes any imager look better when the pixels are asked to represent a small area, smaller than the cover of a magazine...

And comparing a piece of crap consumer lens, the 18-200, against Canon's newest pro zoom, the $2400 70-200 L-IS Mark II.

Yes...quite a comparison. Small area + pro lens versus a snap done at a trade show by somebody that got to hold a camera for 30 seconds.

The trade show image was shot with no flash. How about the plastic dolls? The illumination source looks like it might be off-camera electronic flash...

Yeah, great samples...


----------



## cfusionpm

MrLogic said:


> In case some of you missed it: those were taken with the horrible 18-200 :thumbdown: Even the ISO 800 shot in that link looks way too soft at full size.


Fair mistake on my part. I don't speak Italian and struggled to find any other 100% size examples without registering for some French forum. If that's indeed the lens used, then you're absolutely right that it's a totally unfair comparison. And thank you for keeping this observation civil :thumbup:


Looking at this one, it definately looks better (at least in the hair). Appears to be taken with some form of 105/2.8 lens. I would look forward to seeing some more samples!












Derrel said:


> The trade show image was shot with no flash. How about the plastic dolls? The illumination source looks like it might be off-camera electronic flash...


Nope! 100% natural light, shot on my patio in the mid-day shaded by our 10ft patio umbrella. :thumbup:


----------



## shaunly

Regardless, why are you guy even comparing the d7000 to a 7d. They're not even in the same class. The 60d is where the d7000 class is. 7d is canon flag ship cropped 1.6x body that just came out to finally answer the d300. Wait till next year when the d300 replacement comes out, then you can compare it. But I guess between the 60d and d7000 there really is no comparison, that why everyone put it again the 7d.


----------



## Neil S.

shaunly said:


> Regardless, why are you guy even comparing the d7000 to a 7d. They're not even in the same class. The 60d is where the d7000 class is. 7d is canon flag ship cropped 1.6x body that just came out to finally answer the d300. Wait till next year when the d300 replacement comes out, then you can compare it. But I guess between the 60d and d7000 there really is no comparison, that why everyone put it again the 7d.


 
He does make a very good point here...

This is what I was saying before, about the price.

The D300s is the 7D's competition.

I think they were comparing the 7D and the D7000 because I had mentioned that I think the D7000 will be the new "best crop body".

Neil


----------



## cfusionpm

shaunly said:


> Regardless, why are you guy even comparing the d7000 to a 7d. They're not even in the same class. The 60d is where the d7000 class is. 7d is canon flag ship cropped 1.6x body that just came out to finally answer the d300. Wait till next year when the d300 replacement comes out, then you can compare it. But I guess between the 60d and d7000 there really is no comparison, that why everyone put it again the 7d.


 
Well if we follow Derrel's logic that the 50D was supposed to compete with the D300, then it's not entirely unfair to make that same jump the other way around! 

In all seriousness though, I just threw it out there cuz of Neil's "best crop camera" comment, and then everyone got super defensive about it.


----------



## drgonzoishere

hmmmm, High ISO shots taken in lit rooms.. Id rather have some examples of say a music gig where the ISO in dark areas is more noticeable, of course this isn't possible at an exhibition


----------



## Montana

Why are we comparing well lit high ISO shots?  I like looking at high ISO shots from any manufacturer.  I rarely have to shoot above 1600 myself, but the technology is amazing.  Anyone got any of their own examples to share of the new Nikon?


----------



## daarksun

Nikon D7000 is a great camera. Can't wait to see what they do with the D700 upgrade. Should be sooo impressive.


----------



## Bruce Most

I just ran an ISO test I read about: I placed the lens cap over the lens, put it on manual, and shot ISOs 100, 200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200, and 6400. I put the photos on Photoshop Elements, blew them up 100% in the editor, and ran auto contrast. In comparing the results, 100 through 400 remained solidly black. A little noise appeared at 800, and then a significant jump at 1600. When I looked at the file size, something caught my eye. The file sizes for 800 and below were 500K or less. It jumped to over 12MB at 1600. What was odd, was that the file size was slightly smaller at 6400 than at 1600 and 3200. In fact, 1600 was the largest of the three. Does this suggest that there's actually less grain at 6400 than 1600 or 3200? So if you have to shoot with a high ISO, go to 6400 rather than 1600? That does sound right to me, but the numbers are interesting.

Bruce


----------



## M2 Photography

I just got one a week ago and shot a job with it.  It is decent but still pales in comparison to the d700.  It's autofocus is amazing though.


----------

